# Arizona gun buyback



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Today our Governor signed into law a bill that would prohibit municipalities from destroying any guns bought through a buyback program. her reasoning is that as municipalities are struggling financially they are paying to have something destroyed that could bring them revenue. Thank you Governor Brewer for having our best interest at heart.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, I'm going to come down there and borrow your Govenrnor, bring her up to Colorado to show these guys what a set looks like, ya she's got more than almost all our politicians combined...........

no guy's, I'm NOT talking hooters................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She truly does Mike, she governs according to her constituents wishes.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

One more step in the right way !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

YotePill said:


> Why don't we all just relocate to Arizona.


If we did that there wouldnt be enough yotes to go around


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I would be in too but I'm going to Texas now! The wife saw it was snowing last week in Montana where we wanted to go and said no way! So I finally convinced her to go to Texas! Arizona was a close second though


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Today our Governor signed into law a bill that would prohibit municipalities from destroying any guns bought through a buyback program. her reasoning is that as municipalities are struggling financially they are paying to have something destroyed that could bring them revenue. Thank you Governor Brewer for having our best interest at heart.


So what kind of a buy back program is this?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Leaders like that are few and far between, one of the luckier states.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

why do you think Obummer hate her so much.........


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220swift said:


> why do you think Obummer hate her so much.........


becaase she has a bigger pair then he does

that and she wont bend over backwards for the muslim extremists like he does


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> becaase she has a bigger pair then he does
> 
> that and she wont bend over backwards for the muslim extremists like he does


that and she got in his face in public..........






​


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220swift said:


> that and she got in his face in public..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good for her :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You go girl.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> So what kind of a buy back program is this?


Any buy back or seized firearm. This is not speaking of any buy back in particular, it has to do with ALL buybacks and seized firearm. By any police department or municipality in the state.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> becaase she has a bigger pair then he does
> 
> that and she wont bend over backwards for the muslim extremists like he does


He's not liking her over Immigration, that's where they really butt heads. Our state was enforcing immigration laws, if you got stopped by the police they would check to see if you were here legally. There was a certain criteria they looked for, like could you speak english, and did you have anything with an address on it or a drivers license or a greencard. If you didn't have any of those they would take you in to be investigated further and Sheriff Joe would ship your butt back to Mexico. The feds took offense to the state enforcing federal laws, they said we had no right, that immigration was a federal law. Immigration is a federal law and so is bank robbery but we routinely chase down bank robbers( they are then handed over to the feds).


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Isn't that what they were arguing about in the above picture at the airport, Don?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes I believe it was.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm thankful we've decided to retire there. I'll need to start learning about living and surviving in the desert.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thankfully we have politicians like that. There is still hope. Our gov has some stones too and took it to the public unions last year, and thankfully succeeded. Running a state within it's means is something that needs to be done (look to IL for example of how not to run a state). Would be nice to see some even stronger pro gun legislation here. Thankfully we have a good pro gun senate, house, and gov for now. If that ever changes, we can always move to AZ or TX.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It gets a little hot, but the views are great. I just got home from a long weekend in Sedona. Here's the view from the deck of our room. Sorry, no coyote pictures. We went for R&R and even if I'd seen one, I don't believe I could have taken the shot. Too hard to get steady off a chaise lounge.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Why would anyone want to move here?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats about the only thing (sunsets) I miss about the valley Eric. With all the trees up here, you just dont see them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe it's Arizona's State Gun?


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Way to go, Arizona, I was hoping she'd get that bill signed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LeadHead said:


> Way to go, Arizona, I was hoping she'd get that bill signed.


 I heard Illinois wanted a state gun to:


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

They wouldn't even allow a staple gun as a state gun here. I don't LIVE in this state, I'm TRAPPED in this state.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

LeadHead said:


> They wouldn't even allow a staple gun as a state gun here. I don't LIVE in this state, I'm TRAPPED in this state.


Is trapping still legal there? Lol


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, as long as the species being trapped is a legal citizen. No license or ID required.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

LeadHead said:


> Yes, as long as the species being trapped is a legal citizen. No license or ID required.


Lol,that sounds about right don't it


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LeadHead said:


> They wouldn't even allow a staple gun as a state gun here. I don't LIVE in this state, I'm TRAPPED in this state.


 I don't miss that state one bit, moving to Arizona was one of the best things I have done...


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You could send the guns to Alaska and we well buy them, the shelves are pretty bare of firearms. and all other stuff to go with them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

knapper said:


> You could send the guns to Alaska and we well buy them, the shelves are pretty bare of firearms. and all other stuff to go with them.


 so how do you get supplies up there? It must be a pain...


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Bullets are easy if you can find any, powder is hard and primers fall in between. Hazmat shipping keeps most of the stuff out in small quanties.


----------

